
My Experience Learning Python - iamnguele
https://www.codingnagger.com/2019/07/06/learning-python/
======
eesmith
As far as I could tell, the experience was "it installs, then I got bored with
the tutorial, and 'I realize I have no need to learn Python' so I'm going to
look at fancy and cool technology I truly care about."

I followed the link because, as someone who teaches Python to non-software
developers, I wanted to read more about the views of an outsider just getting
started with the language.

~~~
iamnguele
Pretty good summary aside from the last part. I'm gonna stay away from fancy
and cool tech unless it can help me solve a problem I'm working on. That's
pretty much what I've always done but then I had a moment of weakness in front
of the machine learning hype train.

